Ask HN: Best startup/tech movies? - anysz
======
ch4ch4
Ghostbusters.

They identified a niche, bootstrapped their company, solved a real pain point
for their customers, and spread through word of mouth from their satisfied
customers to become the dominant player in their space.

~~~
nextweek2
I'm not so sure:

* They didn't invest in redundant systems * They had problems at scale * They had high running costs * They took health and safety risks with their employees

------
DanSmooth
There is also the TV-series "Halt and Catch Fire".

Slightly related movie suggestions, based on their interruptive theme: "Field
of Dreams", "Moneyball", "The Wolfs of Wall Street"

------
wallflower
This documentary captures the early dotcom era

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triumph_of_the_Nerds](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triumph_of_the_Nerds)

~~~
anysz
cringeley is the bomb

------
nextweek2
Middle men:

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1251757/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1251757/)

The bell idea was great.

------
rwjwjuwjudf
Pirates of Silicon Valley, Sneakers, Primer, Ex Machina

~~~
anysz
primer is a masterpiece

------
Raed667
Silicon Valley[0] is quite funny if you get the culture references. And
sometimes it is also quite spot-on in its critique.

[0]:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2575988/?ref_=nv_sr_1](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2575988/?ref_=nv_sr_1)

------
hanniabu
The Social Network, Middle Men, Silicon Valley(series), Halt and Catch
Fire(series), Blow(non-traditional), First 20 Million Is Always the Hardest,
How To Make It In America(series), Startup.com, Pirates of Silicon Valley

~~~
wj
There was also the series Betas on Amazon Prime. Pretty similar to Silicon
Valley imho.

------
jaguar86
The social network?

------
pink_dinner
e-gold tiger nation is also a good one.

